# need 95 nissan 200sx help (turboing ???'s)



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

ok a customer came to me and wants to boost his 95 nissan 200sx, i dont even know if it has an sr20de for starters, im not very fluent with nissans yet, i just started to learn about 48 hours ago, if you could give me some top to bottom information on whats parts (mostly where to get them) are needed, i build turbo kits as a hobby but need some insight on his car, im sure some of you know more about it than he or i do, its not an SE-R, my aim is lotus2843 it would help alot if someone could get at me like that, then i could ask some one-on-one questions

thanx for your time
mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

www.hotshot.com

if its a sr20 you can just buy the jdm DET manifold and w/ an IC from HS or somewhere else...

if its a ga16de then you can purchase the turbo kit from HS as well...


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

All depends on your goals. Its not all that different from other cars in terms of most ecu/fuel tuning. Just your simple mani, turbo, ic/piping, bov or bpv,dp from turbo to exhaust, custom exhaust, motor mounts, injectors, fuel pump & ecu tuning. Overall, its no more than you have to do to any n/a car to turbo it.


----------



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

motor mounts? i've never had to replace motor mounts, he is looking for around 200 fwhp, i told him maybe inlight of him possably having the ga16de, if is an sr20de i should be able to suprise him with some more power, as for buying a turbo kit, i dont just install them i make them... turbo headers are all i make, i have a machinist friend who makes me flanges from the exhaust manifold gasket, and franges from the manifold-turbo gasket, and i make the tubulare part myself, helps to mux and match different turbos, and looks good i like the look of a turbo header wrapped in fiberglass i will have to look under his hood to find out the exact engine in the car, is there a chance it could be a sr20de without being an se-r?


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

not likely, i put your name on my bl on aim, i will im you if i see you on there, we can work this out together, and since you fabricate turbo kits, i have a few questions for you about what i am going to do. i have done a bunch of turbo installs on dsm's and sr20's. i know what needs to be done, so you see me aim, sersr20dk, then hit me up.
drew


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i just read your profile, seems like a probe motor in an mx-3, my brother wanted me to do that swap for him but i talked him out of it, how is it working for you?


----------



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

the swap worked out great!! my dad is a lil over weight and weighs in at like 320lbs, and i can scream the tires through third gear with him in the passanger seat, its got the close ratio 5spd with 4.388 gears.... and i have Zrated ecsta 17s, so that worked out good, i do alot with dsm's, infact most of my work is done on dsm's, but thanx for the help and i hope to speak with you soon


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well I put in solid motor mounts and lately they've been feeling pretty darn good. the day you put them in vibrations are killer... everything shakes! but as the mounts soften up from heating up and cooling down a few times they break in and the vibration is tolerable! they feel great!

anyhow, do you think you can make something for me? like a little metal bracket. if you can see how the hole for the clutch pedal is on the firewall it has three holes drilled in a diamond shaped piece... the one in the middle is 1" diameter and I'm pretty sure the two side holes are .25". if you could that'd be awesome!


----------



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

if you can draw up a blueprint i can get amything made, even paint shop would work, i just have to have a diagram of it with all measurments amd such


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if you have ever replaced a clutch cable on your car (the nissan) you would know what I'm talking about... hard to describe.

i'll try to get the little gasket and draw a diagram for you...


----------

